# Gabel für Slayer



## KeTaNeST (18. August 2004)

hallo erstmal!

ich spiele mit dem gedanken mir nächstes jahr ein slayer aufzubauen und wollte jetzt gerne wissen für welche gabeln bzw wieviel federweg das slayer freigegeben ist...

ich dachte evtl. an die pike mit 95-140 mm oder ist das zuviel des guten?

vielen dank
mfg


----------



## Uraltbiker (18. August 2004)

Ehrlich gesagt,welche max. Federweg RM für das Slayer 05 freigibt weiss ich nocht nicht. Beim 04er sind es wohl 130mm.

Aber die Pike sollte trotzdem einwandfrei gehen.

Irgendwie denke ich immer in ein RM gehört ne FOX.
Also ne Vanilla RLC 05 oder ne Talas 05.
Aber auch die MZ All-Mountain könnten interessant werden.

Ich selbst fahr ne Manitou Minute 1.00 mit SPV .....einfach nur   
Aber ne Nixon mit max. 145mm könnte dann wirklich zuviel werden,obwohl wenn ich an die Steckachse denke und dann unter 2 Kilo....lecker   

In jedem Fall dürften in 2005 wieder einige feine Gerichte auf der Gabelkarte stehen und da ist auch was fürs 05er slayer dabei.


Gruß


Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tomcon (18. August 2004)

Moinsen,

das Slayer 04 ist für 125mm freigegeben! Warum? Keine Ahnung. Ich mutmaße mal, daß das ein Deal mit Fox ist, weil nur wenige andere Hersteller auf 125mm begrenzt sind. Die meisten haben Gabeln bis 130mm und die sind somit nicht offiziel freigegeben.

dennoch würde ich keine Bauchschmerzen mit 130mm haben (inoffiziell). Bei mehr als 130mm veränderst Du evtl. den Lenkwinkel zu stark. Ob das Steuerrohr das noch mitmacht kann ich nicht beurteilen. Riskieren würde ich das nicht!

greetz


----------



## Phil Claus (18. August 2004)

Hi KeTaNest,

die Slayer 2004 sind für einen maximalen Federweg von 125mm konzipiert worden. Die optimale Gabel ist die Fox Vanilla RC mit 125mm Federweg. Übrigens, alle Fox Vanilla Federgabeln haben von Werk aus 125mm Federweg.


----------



## KeTaNeST (18. August 2004)

vielen dank für die antworten, denke es wird eher ne talas als ne vanilla, aber mal sehen =)


----------



## gosy (18. August 2004)

Phil Claus schrieb:
			
		

> Hi KeTaNest,
> 
> die Slayer 2004 sind für einen maximalen Federweg von 125mm konzipiert worden. Die optimale Gabel ist die Fox Vanilla RC mit 125mm Federweg. Übrigens, alle Fox Vanilla Federgabeln haben von Werk aus 125mm Federweg.




die 05er gabeln haben 130 mm was nun ?  keine garantie mehr ?


----------



## Uraltbiker (18. August 2004)

gosy schrieb:
			
		

> die 05er gabeln haben 130 mm was nun ?  keine garantie mehr ?




5mm gelten doch als Toleranz,oder Phil ??


----------



## Phil Claus (19. August 2004)

Hi guys,

Rocky Mountain's Garantiebestimmungen legen deutlich fest, dass alles, was von den Originalspecs abweicht, i.e. Forks mit mehr als 125mm Federweg, zum Erlöschen der Garantieansprüche führt. Ich denke jedoch, dass der Verwendung einer Federgabel mit 130mm Federweg nichts im Wege steht. Desweiteren möchte ich Euch darauf hinweisen, dass die Slayer 2005 Modelle nunmehr mit 130mm Federgabeln der Firma FOX ausgestattet sind - more information soon on our homepage.


----------

